# betta problems! help PLEASE



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i had a betta that was swimming funny. on his side, staying at the top... obviously swim bladder diseases.

well now ANOTHER is doing it! swim bladder isnt contagious.... what is the odds of two of my bettas getting it? they were in a divided tank with three bettas... two of those three suddenly got swim bladder and i am NOT overfeeding

is this something else? neither of these bettas have been in a filtered environment until recently... and they recently started this floating and swimming on their sides routine.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Are they in the same tank with shared water? I'd check water parameters as a first step.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yes they are.
i check my water, everything is fine.
maybe a ph problem? i havent check my ph in forever


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

What's "fine?" What are the actual measurements?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

More likely an infrection or disease in the tank. Water may be fine as far as No2, No3, Nh4 but hows the temp? Have you added anyting in the last month?


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i dont remember what they were when i took them last night!
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrates (i dont remember but i remeber it wasnt a problem)


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

temp is 78

i added a carbon sponge filter AND a heater.
thats it


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

break out the anti biotics?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Did you rinse the filter before adding it? You didnt add a heater before?


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

yes it was rinsed.
i added the filters and heaters a day before the fish.
if i treat with anti biotics i treat the fish and the tank right?
or put my sick fish in a hospital tank and treat him alone? on fish was sick and now is fine, and the other one isnt sick.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

If one of your bettas is now 'fine', there is really no need to treat him with antibiotics. Antibiotics won't do a thing for swim bladder issues anyway. Swim bladder problems are usually a result of external factors such as overfeeding, chronic constipation or the like. I would watch them closely and keep an eye on the water temperature. If this is occuring to the fish that are all in the same tank, you may need to take a really close look at your set up, temp, filter and water params. If your water is too cold, they may be staying close to the light in hopes of keeping warmer.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

temp is 78...
my filter current IS a bit too strong for them
i have no ammoina or nitrites, i do have nitrates however i dont remember the number. 
i am pretty sure i am not over feeding! i wouldnt know how to tell if they were constipated. they have a pretty good diet of flakes, pellets, and blood worms.

my other fish that is swimming upside down, on his side, and floating on the top is now sinking like a rock. just like my last fish did, and a couple of days later was fine...


----------

